# Golden Mix at Mo. Dog Pound Update...(Boris)



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Right now Im so pissed off and sad at the same time. Boris was sprung from that *HORRIBLE SHELTER *this morning and is in* VERY **CRITICAL* condition at our vets. Right now its touch and go. This poor guy was peeing straight blood and has heartworms so bad, he had heartworms in his pee and poop. Our vet said in 37 years of his practice he has* NEVER EVER* seen this. His breathing is very labor and his gums were as white as white could be. Through all this pain that Boris is in he still gave us the tail wag......Please say some prayers for this guy, he is really going to need them. I can't believe this shelter did nothing for him .


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh my God. I hear such horror stories of dogs coming into rescue and then losing limbs and such due to lack of care. I don't know how you can take it up close and personal. Ugh!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

God bless and God speed your healing Boris.


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

Poor Poor Boris Prayers coming your way


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

OMG, that poor sweet boy. All our prayers on the way, all paws, fingers, toes, crossed for this boy. Praying for a miracle, cuz he surely deserves one.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Kimm said:


> Oh my God. I hear such horror stories of dogs coming into rescue and then losing limbs and such due to lack of care. I don't know how you can take it up close and personal. Ugh!


This was the worse that I have seen. He had to be carried in to the vets and was having trouble standing..... Trust me there were quite a few tears from everyone who saw him today.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Oh, that is awful the poor boy. I am sending prayers that he will make it.


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

Oh my god! I'll be praying for that poor boy! How could someone do that to a dog in their care?


----------



## GoldenGirlMags (Mar 16, 2008)

Im here with Boris now, he is still very critical but the tail is going from time to time. I had left but I couldnt leave him here by himself so we are going to read a book and I am just going to sit here and pet him 
EVERYONE pray for this little guy I told him he has to fight but after he gets thru this he will get the best home ever!! 

Amber


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

GoldenGirlMags said:


> Im here with Boris now, he is still very critical but the tail is going from time to time. I had left but I couldnt leave him here by himself so we are going to read a book and I am just going to sit here and pet him
> EVERYONE pray for this little guy I told him he has to fight but after he gets thru this he will get the best home ever!!
> 
> Amber


Hey woman..Give that sweet boy a kiss....


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

My prayers for a speedy and safe recovery.:crossfing


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Many, many prayers for this sweet boy. I will never understand such cruel thinking. Bless you all for helping him... I pray it's not too late.

Hugs to you AND him,
Betty


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Thoughts and prayers for Boris....


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

My gosh, this is just to sad. How in the blue blazes could anyone let a dog get into this condition! Prayers sent to God and to St. Francis of Assissi.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

GoldenGirlMags said:


> Im here with Boris now, he is still very critical but the tail is going from time to time. I had left but I couldnt leave him here by himself so we are going to read a book and I am just going to sit here and pet him
> EVERYONE pray for this little guy I told him he has to fight but after he gets thru this he will get the best home ever!!
> 
> Amber


 
Bless you, I know having someone focusing on him will help. Prayers that treatment begins to take effect quickly!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Hey Amber, its Jill!!! Not sure if you know my screen name is AndyFarmer!! Boris is a neat kid. When I left today, I told him I better see him next Sunday....god I hope he makes it....


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Prayers are coming your way Boris from your friends in Florida. Boris you are a fighter and will get thru this stumble in your long life. 
I am crying reading about this sad boy and pray that it is time to save him. Please keep fighting you have alot of people behind you.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks Carol- he really is in BAD shape....


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Thinking about this poor guy makes me cry..., That shelter should be closed down as far as Im concern. They mention nothing about this health and if they had we would have gotten to him ASAP.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Boris*

Boris:

All of our prayers are with you sweet, sweet, boy!

All Paws Praying for You. 

Many people love you...


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

thank you for staying with him - prayers being said for him


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Doesnt he look so sad.....


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Mary, got your PM. I have honestly never heard of HW's in the intestines...but I would imagine if the worm burden were high enough maybe they could travel from the airway into the stomach. Oh man, I am sure this is a tragic, tragic case. I'm so sorry for Boris. What kind of prognosis is he being given? I would have to wonder at this stage would he even survive treatment? Advanced HW disease is horrible.

Have they done any ultrasounds or radiographs on him? 

I'll be sending good thoughts your way. It must be breaking your heart. It's bad enough to get them after they've been abandoned, but to get them when they are so sick, so debilitated and inches away from death after being grossly neglected for so long...is just sometimes too much to bear.

Hang in there.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Boris*

Boris:

You are beautiful-so many people love you. 

I pray you will be healthy and look happier very soon. You're breaking our hearts.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> Mary, got your PM. I have honestly never heard of HW's in the intestines...but I would imagine if the worm burden were high enough maybe they could travel from the airway into the stomach. Oh man, I am sure this is a tragic, tragic case. I'm so sorry for Boris. What kind of prognosis is he being given? I would have to wonder at this stage would he even survive treatment? Advanced HW disease is horrible.
> 
> Have they done any ultrasounds or radiographs on him?
> 
> ...


Lisa, they havent done any radio graphs etc, they want to get him stable first....


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> Lisa, they havent done any radio graphs etc, they want to get him stable first....


From the HW Society of America:

- Heartworms have also been found in the liver, 
trachea, esophagus, stomach, feces, eye, brain, 
spinal cord, and vomitus in dogs.

Just when I though it couldn't get any worse...**** I hate people some days.


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Prayers coming your way from Mass sweet Boris....God be by your side.......Has anyone done anything about this hell hole of a shelter? whats the name of it?


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Prayers from Canada, too. He's got to be a tough cookie to have hung on this long in such poor shape.


----------



## GoldenGirlMags (Mar 16, 2008)

He sends all you guys a tail thump!! (Im reading the posts to him) to tell him how many people care!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

woodysmama said:


> Prayers coming your way from Mass sweet Boris....God be by your side.......Has anyone done anything about this hell hole of a shelter? whats the name of it?


 Portageville Dog Pound
Portageville, Mo

Phone: 573-380-2732


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Doesnt he look so sad.....


 
We're all pulling for you dear sweet Boris!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

There not in his intestines persay well they could be but its because his intestinal tract is in distress so there was obviously some blood in his stool which in turn is were the microfilaria (babies) live. So thats why they showed up in his stool sample.


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Got it....Call is being made....


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

GoldenGirlMags said:


> He sends all you guys a tail thump!! (Im reading the posts to him) to tell him how many people care!!


God Bless you!!!

((hugs))


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

It doesn't deserve the name "shelter"


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Healing thoughts and prayers being sent to Boris! Poor baby.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Boris, You Hang tough sweet boy. You've got lots of love coming your way..... and there are lots of golden friends that would love to show you how goldens are SUPPOSED to live and share their lives with people who think the world revolves around him. Tell you helpers to let us know if there is anything we can do.....

Lots of golden love,
Penny & Maggie in Dallas


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maggie's Mom*

Maggie's Mom:

What are they doing for Dear Boris at the vet. 

Is he in pain?

*To quote Penny & Maggie's Mom:

Boris, You Hang tough sweet boy*


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Karen519 said:


> Maggie's Mom:
> 
> What are they doing for Dear Boris at the vet.
> 
> ...


Right now he is resting , they have him on IV's. GoldengirlMags works at our vets, so Im sure she will post about it.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks, Maggie's Mom:

All my prayers are with Boris. We All Love You, Boy!!!!


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

Oh poor boy. Hope he is doing well soon, we have said some prayers for him.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

GoldenGirlMags said:


> Im here with Boris now, he is still very critical but the tail is going from time to time. I had left but I couldnt leave him here by himself so we are going to read a book and I am just going to sit here and pet him
> EVERYONE pray for this little guy I told him he has to fight but after he gets thru this he will get the best home ever!!
> 
> Amber


I haven't read through all of the posts, but I want to thank you for being there with Boris. I know he's not a human, but everytime I was ill it was always a comfort just to know someone was there. 

Thank you...


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Kimm said:


> I haven't read through all of the posts, but I want to thank you for being there with Boris. I know he's not a human, but everytime I was ill it was always a comfort just to know someone was there.
> 
> Thank you...


Kim- this animal hospital is top-notch. Be assured they will do EVERYTHING possible for Boris and his recovery. We will be sitting on the edge of our seat every day until he is well....I just hope this little guy has enough strength to make it through his treatment :crossfing


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

We visited Dirk's Fund today and didn't see Boris, but we know everything that can be done will be done for him. The new facility is terrific and all Dirk's Fund volunteers really care. We met Cleo and after what she had been thru it was great to see her so happy and friendly. Please keep us updated on Boris and if there is ANYTHING he needs, let us know.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Sweet Katie said:


> We visited Dirk's Fund today and didn't see Boris, but we know everything that can be done will be done for him. The new facility is terrific and all Dirk's Fund volunteers really care. *We met Cleo and after what she had been thru it was great to see her so happy and friendly. *Please keep us updated on Boris and if there is ANYTHING he needs, let us know.


HA!!! Understatement of the week!! Cleo has taken a 180 degree turn for the better in ONE week while staying at this facility! The girl has a tremendous personality, loving, playful, you name it. I wanted to take her home today because she tugged at my heart. OMG, what a sweet kid!!! I couldn't be more happier for this little girl, considering where she came from. Emotional rehabilitation really works!

Phyllis and Fred- it was VERY nice meeting you and sweet Katie!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I know a little bit about Dirk's and how much everyone cares. I'm glad Boris has you all pulling for him.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Prayer for sweet Boris and his recovery, hope Boris can feel all the love and prayers from the forum.


----------



## Deborah (Jul 3, 2005)

Poor Boris, how could ANYONE let a dog get into this condition? I'm so happy that he has been rescued and I pray that he makes a full recovery. He deserves so much better. Please give him a hug from me!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Prayers from CA zooming your way Boris!!!! What can we as a forum do Mary? Can we set up a PayPal account for this boy? Can Dirk's set up a private fund for him? Let us know - all of us here need to help this boy. Hang in there Boris--the cavalry is on the way.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

This just breaks my heart. So thankful that he is out of that horrible place and with people that care.

Boris, stay stong, many many prayers of healing are heading your way.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Please read the new thread posted.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Boris*

Boris:

You were loved, sweet boy.

Here is where Maggie started Boris's other thread:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=31807


----------

